# TV reception on board



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

My boat had an old tube type TV, it would pick up 3,5,10,15,23,& 44. All these local channels on the old antenna origonal to the boat "1986"

I installed a new flat panel TV and it barely picks up channel 3. Do I need to replace the antenna with a new one? What is the difference?

What kind should I get? Not gonna spend the bucks for a sattellite antenna right now.

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Just an uneducated guess, but it might be analog (old)vs digital (new). You need some kind of converter.


----------



## Gemdandy (Oct 1, 2007)

I had the same problem and had to go through the set-up on the new TV. There was a part in the menu that allowed you to choose Sat, cable, ant., etc. After I selected the antenna it picked up fine. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

I had the same problem./.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

DUH:doh

Thanks!!


----------

